# SAP - BASIS Any one Done ACS Evaluation ... Please Reply



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

Freind's i am working as SAP BASIS Consultant , i am planning to apply for ACS , I want to know under what Code SAP BASIS Comes . Well Coming to Education i don't have any problems because i hold Master in Computer Application and N.I.I.T whic h is Vendor Certification compared to AQF Standard . I would like to know has any one done their ACS Evaluation in BASIS , please tell me in detail how under what code you have applied . Please kindly tell all the details so that it would be helpful to me to go with perfect documentation . 

Many Thanks


----------



## fighter (Nov 26, 2012)

System Administrator is the SOL code...


----------



## rishabexpat (Jan 23, 2011)

i had my ACS in S/w Eng 261313


----------



## alahari20 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Hi*



rishabexpat said:


> i had my ACS in S/w Eng 261313


Hi,

Could you please send me the roles and responsibilities document you have submitted for ACS evaluation as a software engineer?


Thanks,
Srkanth


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

alahari20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please send me the roles and responsibilities document you have submitted for ACS evaluation as a software engineer?
> 
> ...


Hello,

Can some expert please send the roles and responsibilities if you have had a successful ACS evaluation ?

<*SNIP*>

Regards,
Harsh


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

hthoria said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can some expert please send the roles and responsibilities if you have had a successful ACS evaluation ?
> 
> ...


Which is your ANZCO code ? Mine is the undersigned.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I am SAP Basis Administrator. I applied for 262113 Systems Administrator. It's the appropriate job code. Depends still on your nature of responsibilities


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

Goran said:


> I am SAP Basis Administrator. I applied for 262113 Systems Administrator. It's the appropriate job code. Depends still on your nature of responsibilities


Hello,
Thank you very much for your reply.
I understand that the roles and responsibilities vary according to different companies but you know getting a JD which has been approved by ACS is nothing like it.

Do you mind sending your ACS approved employee reference or roles and responsibilities to us please ?

<*SNIP*>

Regards,
Harsh


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Which is your ANZCO code ? Mine is the undersigned.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Hello,
It is 262113 Systems Administrator for SAP Basis consultants. I was looking for an approved ACS roles and responbilities so that I can go ahead and apply.

Regards,
Harsh


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

hthoria said:


> Hello,
> It is 262113 Systems Administrator for SAP Basis consultants. I was looking for an approved ACS roles and responbilities so that I can go ahead and apply.
> 
> Regards,
> Harsh


Sorry mate. Mine is 26312. Would not align with yours. Though am into SAP as well. 
However, if you still wish to have a look at my ACS approved duties, I can send to you. 

Another tip for you would be to check out with member UDAYbasis. He is also in SAP Basis and he has already sent his docs to ACS. He can also share a lot from his side. Try contacting him.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

hthoria said:


> Hello,
> It is 262113 Systems Administrator for SAP Basis consultants. I was looking for an approved ACS roles and responbilities so that I can go ahead and apply.
> 
> Regards,
> Harsh


Also I can share this info that if assessor at ACS thinks that your duties resemble to some other ACS relevant job code than the one you have asked assessment for, they will notify that to you and ask you to change.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Sorry mate. Mine is 26312. Would not align with yours. Though am into SAP as well.
> However, if you still wish to have a look at my ACS approved duties, I can send to you.
> 
> Another tip for you would be to check out with member UDAYbasis. He is also in SAP Basis and he has already sent his docs to ACS. He can also share a lot from his side. Try contacting him.
> ...


Thank you so much pal!!!!:clap2:

I will send Udaybasis a PM and will update this forum if I receive a reply from him.

Please also send yours as a friend of mine is in SAP ABAP and may find your JD useful.

Regards,
Harsh


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

hthoria said:


> Thank you so much pal!!!!:clap2:
> 
> I will send Udaybasis a PM and will update this forum if I receive a reply from him.
> 
> ...


My pleasure to help. Its the SAP brethren. So comrade-in-arms. 

Me and my wife are also in ABAP and we have got our JD's from multiple companies, both in India and Kuwait. However, the challenge was to compile it in one page. 
Please let me know your friend's email.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

* Being my self an M.C.A. graduate and studied in Australia over a decade back though completed few units and having N.I.I.T Vendor certification added to that an M.S. from Logistics and Transport Management . And finished almost half of my degree in Computational Linguistics with 30 ECTS . And working in SAP BASIS makes me totally confused whether and under what all my qualifications would be assessed , and been in Australia what advantage will i carry when i apply for ACS . I asked many experts but the answer they gave to me , only ACS can give you the right answer . *


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Innovation said:


> Being my self an M.C.A. graduate and studied in Australia over a decade back though completed few units and having N.I.I.T Vendor certification added to that an M.S. from Logistics and Transport Management . And finished almost half of my degree in Computational Linguistics with 30 ECTS . And working in SAP BASIS makes me totally confused whether and under what all my qualifications would be assessed , and been in Australia what advantage will i carry when i apply for ACS . I asked many experts but the answer they gave to me , only ACS can give you the right answer .


Have you worked in any other profession apart from current one ?
ACS will recognize only a matching set of IT specific experience and matching qualifications. Together these should be covering a stipulated period of time which eventually would fetch you the requisite points needed for EOI. 

So assuming that you are gonna opt for System Administrator code, I think your qualification in the M.S. course would not be marked relevant by ACS, if you do hose to showcase that to them. MCA and vendor certifications would surely be relevant.

Have you gone through the ACS handbook ?

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

yes from 98 to 2000 and 2002 to 2003 i was in IT field but will ACS will consider that work experience , what ACS wants is , that you worked 5 years back . 

Need to check with ACS whether they count . If they count i will be having 

5+ and few years which are non I.T.


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

right now i am in SAP BASIS


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Innovation said:


> right now i am in SAP BASIS


1. ACS won't be considering any experience in a non IT profession. 

2. The key is your current profession and/or job role as its duration. Since you are into SAP Basis now, your current experience will be considered. 

3. Next question is the duration. If current profession of SAP Basis is not stretching atleast 5 years then it would be difficult to include the IT exp. you had in early 21st century. Reason being there was a break after that where you ventured into non IT field. So you will have to explain the break to ACS if you include those years in your assessment. 

4. Qualification wise I don't see a problem for you as such as you can project MCA as the post graduation completed along with an applicable bachelors in IT domain.

To give you a pointer, I had let go of my experience with one company where I started my professional career. Reason being it was trainee experience, not relevant to my nominated job code and was not affecting me with reduced points or helping me with more points.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> 1. ACS won't be considering any experience in a non IT profession.
> 
> 2. The key is your current profession and/or job role as its duration. Since you are into SAP Basis now, your current experience will be considered.
> 
> ...


Another point I may add is that ACS mandates that the skilled employment must be completed within the previous 10 years of the skills assessment. So am a tad worried over the timelines you mention if your previous IT experience.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

*Thanks for inputs my freind , if this would be trail evaluation we can try , but here we have to pay so i want to make sure that i go with proper documentation . 

The only thing i need to ask ACS will they consider my work exp in from 98 - 99 and 99- 2000 and 2002 - 2003 all these job areas are programming testing and system administration . I do put a word or write another letter . 

*


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Innovation said:


> Thanks for inputs my freind , if this would be trail evaluation we can try , but here we have to pay so i want to make sure that i go with proper documentation .
> 
> The only thing i need to ask ACS will they consider my work exp in from 98 - 99 and 99- 2000 and 2002 - 2003 all these job areas are programming testing and system administration . I do put a word or write another letter .


I am afraid those years won't be recognized as they are falling out of that clause of completed skilled employment within previous 10 years from assessment.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi , one of members over here said with M.C.A. Qualification and 

N.I.I.T Vendor Certification you can apply to ACS assessment 

with 2 yrs of work experience under A category . Is it true . 


Can any members please give their suggestion .


Many Thanks


----------



## KG2013 (Nov 7, 2012)

Innovation said:


> Freind's i am working as SAP BASIS Consultant , i am planning to apply for ACS , I want to know under what Code SAP BASIS Comes . Well Coming to Education i don't have any problems because i hold Master in Computer Application and N.I.I.T whic h is Vendor Certification compared to AQF Standard . I would like to know has any one done their ACS Evaluation in BASIS , please tell me in detail how under what code you have applied . Please kindly tell all the details so that it would be helpful to me to go with perfect documentation .
> 
> Many Thanks


Hi, I am a SAP Basis Consultant with 8+ years of work experience. I have used 262113 for my ACS evaluation which was positive.

Thanks,
Kasi Gupta


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Innovation said:


> Hi , one of members over here said with M.C.A. Qualification and
> 
> N.I.I.T Vendor Certification you can apply to ACS assessment
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am having 8+ years of SAP Basis experience and 4 years of System admin (total 12 years).

I have not have much idea about your qualification. Apparently, you can apply for your work experience SAP Basis for skills Systems Analyst or Systems administrator.
Eventually, it depends on your reference letters that you submit to them should be matched the skills accordingly.

For an instance, I had been evaluated in 2011 as Systems administrator and 2012 Systems Analyst ( I applied twice because Systems administrator is under nominated list and Systems Analyst is either way). Both times I submitted reference letters with few changes according to their roles and responsibilities.

Best of luck for your ACS process.

Cheers.
VSR


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Innovation said:


> Hi , one of members over here said with M.C.A. Qualification and
> 
> N.I.I.T Vendor Certification you can apply to ACS assessment
> 
> ...


MCA would qualify as an IT major. There should not be in any problem in proving the content as well.
Vendor certification would be an advantage as well. Whether an NIIT one would help or not, I am not sure.
Overall, I think you may well go ahead with your assessment. Try to be absolutely perfect when it comes to your job reference letter.


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

KG2013 said:


> Hi, I am a SAP Basis Consultant with 8+ years of work experience. I have used 262113 for my ACS evaluation which was positive.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kasi Gupta


Hi Kashi,
I am SAP BASIS Consultant and applying for ACS assessment. Can you please tell me exact roles and responsibilites required.
Awaiting ur revert.


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi,


I am working as an SAP Basis consultant and applying for ACS, Can some one please send me the roles and code to [email protected]

Thanks and regards,
Pradeep


----------



## ditto_sp (Dec 3, 2016)

rishabexpat said:


> i had my ACS in S/w Eng 261313


Hi Risha,

I am also an SAP BASIS Consultant having 7.5 years of experience. Currently I am planning to apply for 189 Australian visa, can you please guide me on which ANZSCO code to choose for ACS Skill Assessment. Software Engineer — 261313 — ACS or Systems Analyst — 261112 — ACS or System Administrator - 262113 - ACS

Thanks,
Ditto.S.P


----------



## Aus_S (Nov 2, 2016)

I think you should apply for System Analyst.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ditto_sp (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi,

Thank you, already I submitted my ACS for System Analyst. Still awaiting for final assessment status. Will update the result in this forum, so that will be helpful for people like me.

Regards,
Ditto.S.P


----------



## manpreetkaur (Jan 7, 2017)

*Has any one done the ACS assessment for sap basis consultant profile ?*

Hello Everyone, 

I have a 3.5 years experience in SAP BASIS . I want to apply for PR visa Australia. 
can anyone send me Job roles and responsibilities of SAP Basis consultant according to ACS format. 

Thanks, 
Manpreet


----------



## Aus_S (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Ditto,

Did you receive final assessment result from ACS team.

Thanks.


----------



## ditto_sp (Dec 3, 2016)

Aus_S said:


> Hi Ditto,
> 
> Did you receive final assessment result from ACS team.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Anu,

Yes, I got positive result from ACS for System Analyst code. Now I am preparing for PTE.

Regards,
Ditto.S.P


----------



## Aus_S (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Ditto,

I am also planning for assessment. Could you please send me employment reference which you have used as Basis consultant. I am referring to few general formats which is not helping me.

<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here; http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
Hope this is fine as I am struggling with the format which Basis consultant can use.

Regards.


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi Aus_S,

Hope you have done with your ACS and got the positive result. can you please help me with the roles and responsibility for the employment reference. 

That will be a great help for me .
Regard
Milan Pradhan


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi All ,

I need your help for the roles and responsibilities for the SAP BASIS.I have 7.6 Yrs of Exp . I found in the forum that 261112 - Systems Analysts is the suitable for ACS. 

Please help me with the roles and responsibilities .

Regards
Milan


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi manpreetkaur,

Hope you are done with the ACS. I am also planing for the ACS. I am working as a SAP Basis Consultant.

Can you please help me in the categorize you filed your ACS.I am thinking for 261112 - Systems Analysts. If you can help me for the Roles and responsibilities it will be great.

Regard
Milan


----------



## rajakcse (Jan 4, 2018)

ditto_sp said:


> Hi Anu,
> 
> Yes, I got positive result from ACS for System Analyst code. Now I am preparing for PTE.
> 
> ...


Hi Ditto,

Could you please kindly help me if you any Roles and Responsibilities letters for SAP Basis. I have 11 years of Experience in SAP Basis and planning for ACS assessment.

Thanks,
Abdul Razak.


----------



## ditto_sp (Dec 3, 2016)

rajakcse said:


> Hi Ditto,
> 
> Could you please kindly help me if you any Roles and Responsibilities letters for SAP Basis. I have 11 years of Experience in SAP Basis and planning for ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi Abdul,

Can you share your email address.

Regards,
Ditto.S.P


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajakcse said:


> Hi Ditto,
> 
> Could you please kindly help me if you any Roles and Responsibilities letters for SAP Basis. I have 11 years of Experience in SAP Basis and planning for ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


This is where the problem starts

How on earth can somebody' else's roles and responsibilities help you ?

Are you applying on his belhalf or for yourself ?

You have to give your own actual role and responsibilities 
If you use somebody's else's, then the chances are f getting caught are very high during verification which is quite common these days

Stick to the path of truth

Cheers


----------



## oioioi (Jan 6, 2018)

*Systems or business analyst*

Hi can someone pls look at the job description and advise if ict business analyst or systems analyst would be better.

--------------

CommerceConnect is a Product Information Management (PIM) and Omni-Channel publishing platform that enables our clients to enrich their products and then publish to multiple ecommerce sites, marketplaces and channels - such as Magento 1 & 2, SalesForce Commerce Cloud (Demandware), BigCommerce, Shopify, eBay, Amazon, The Iconic, Catch, Google, NetSuite, Rakuten Linkshare, Westfield etc.

CommerceConnect has over 35 channels "out of the box" and growing. 

The CommerceConnect application is a SaaS, multi-tenant, multi-lingual platform that is developed, managed and supported by our team here in Sydney.

CommerceConnect is being used by over 50 leading Australian brands (you will recognise them!) and our future goals are to take the platform global.

We are looking for motivated, positive people to join our implementation team. 

Key Responsibilities:

Be a reliable member of the CommerceConnect implementation team 
Work with clients to gather requirements and configure the PIM, ecommerce sites, channels and marketplaces
Liaise and work with external parties - channel teams and ecommerce partners 
Perform testing of the configurations and channel setup
Investigate issues and drive resolution 
Give suggestions on improvements of the application
Work closely with developers and product owner to improve the overall software quality and end-user experience
Your skills:

Knowledge of e-commerce - you've bought something online!
Ability to meet and manage deadlines
Experience with project based activities
Great written and verbal communication skills 
Bonus:

Basic knowledge of system integration and APIs
Basic knowledge of ERP systems and business processes


----------



## rajakcse (Jan 4, 2018)

ditto_sp said:


> Hi Abdul,
> 
> Can you share your email address.
> 
> ...


Hi Ditto,

Please provide your email address, as my post count is less than 5 i am not able to provide the email address.
Thanks,
Abdul Razak.


----------



## rajakcse (Jan 4, 2018)

Yes, but i was just asking for the sample letters according to systems analyst


----------



## rajakcse (Jan 4, 2018)

rajakcse said:


> Hi Ditto,
> 
> Please provide your email address, as my post count is less than 5 i am not able to provide the email address.
> Thanks,
> Abdul Razak.


my email is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------

